
The Rock Solid History of Concrete - davesailer
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/infrastructure/a28502/rock-solid-history-of-concrete/
======
SeanDav
The article hinted at, but did not further explore the unique properties of
Roman concrete.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roman_concrete](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roman_concrete)

[https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/jul/04/why-roman-
co...](https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/jul/04/why-roman-concrete-
still-stands-strong-while-modern-version-decays)

[http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/infrastructure/ne...](http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/infrastructure/news/a27186/ancient-
roman-concrete-mixture-seawall/)

------
theyregreat
Maybe interesting:

 _”How to Make Roman Concrete”_
[https://youtu.be/tOhAfaFboNU](https://youtu.be/tOhAfaFboNU)

------
Obi_Juan_Kenobi
It feels like an omission to not mention Roller Compacted Concrete.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roller-
compacted_concrete](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roller-compacted_concrete)

------
TimMurnaghan
This has an anti-adblocker so simply isn't on the internet from my point of
view - and so we shouldn't be linking to it.

There is a certain irony as they'll probably mention one of my favourite
concrete buildings, the Pantheon in Rome, which is also thinking of starting
to have entrance fees.

~~~
LeifCarrotson
Works fine in uBlock Origin, default settings.

It's actually a lovely, very readable article. Pausing the blocker and
refreshing does show some disguisting animated AdChoice ads inserted right in
the middle of the content. Ugh, not getting whitelisted here. On reloading
with uBlock Origin enabled, I can barely see where the extra line breaks are.

What adblocker are you using?

